# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  After a year long struggle...(pic heavy)

## Melody

My first ball python, "Norbert", died. She had always had problems since she was a hatchling last August. For the first month of her life, she refused everything offered to her. She had to be force fed until after a couple of months she slowly began eating on her own. Through the remaining months of the year she ate every time and doubled in size. She was doing so well until Sometime in January she stopped again. Even though it was late I thought it could be that she was fasting for the cold months but I never dropped her temps and she was always kept well heated. Then one day she gagged up a ton of mucus and was treated for an RI and had her temps raised. She _seemed_ to recover but she never got back her appetite. She showed no other signs of illness or parasites and supposedly had a clean bill of health.  I tried everything to get her eating again and all methods failed. Even force feeding her was no use because she regurged every time. I started to fear the worst after six months, and was prepared to find her gone one of these days. But my spirits lifted when just a week ago she finally took the mouse she was offered. I had high hopes for her future and was sure that this was a sign things would start looking up. But I was wrong. Because a few days ago, Norbert was found in her cage curled up and not breathing.
 Norbert was the sweetest snake I ever owned. She never tried to strike or even hissed at me, even when I had to mess with her mouth. Shes the one who inspired to expand my reptile collection and interest in snakes and reptiles in general. I will miss her and always remember the times she spent curled up asleep on my belly while I watched tv or the warm days spent outdoors.

As a hatchling 





finally eating







after doubling in size(Christmas morning)



me and norberts last pictures taken together..





Goodbye Norbert and RIP little girl</3

----------

_decensored_ (09-10-2011)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I'm so sorry for your loss, it's always hard losing a pet  :Sad: .

----------

_Melody_ (08-12-2011)

----------


## Melody

Thank you, its very hard  :Sad:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Awwwwww, your snake was soooooooooo cute!  I am very sorry for your loss!

----------

_Melody_ (08-12-2011)

----------


## alkibp

I am truly sorry for your loss.

----------

_Melody_ (08-12-2011)

----------


## DellaF

Sorry for your loss. Got me in tears early this morning.

----------

_Melody_ (08-13-2011)

----------


## Jaxx

That sucks, sorry to hear you lost your little companion.

----------

_Melody_ (08-13-2011)

----------


## Eric Doane

Sorry to hear you lost your little girl.

----------

_Melody_ (08-13-2011)

----------


## llovelace

Sorry for the loss

----------

_Melody_ (08-13-2011)

----------


## L.West

Sorry about your loss.  It sounds like you did all you could possibly do to help her - some things are just out of our hands.

Godspeed - Norbert

----------

_Melody_ (08-13-2011)

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

Thats a really rough situation to be in. I am so sorry for your loss. Sounds like she had  a life full of love.

----------

_Melody_ (08-13-2011)

----------


## Bill T

My condolences. Sounds like Norbert was one of those 1 in a million. And yes sometimes no matter how hard we try some things are just out of our controll. Best wishes to u

----------

_Melody_ (08-13-2011)

----------


## Melody

Thanks eveybody for all your kind words. Norbert was ineed, one in a million and I hope that shes in a better place now  :Please:

----------


## Popeye

Sorry for your loss  :Sad:

----------

_Melody_ (09-13-2011)

----------


## John1982

Sorry for your loss. It's always hard to lose a snake after a long, hard battle such as this, especially right after things seemingly take a turn for the better.  :Sad:

----------

_Melody_ (09-13-2011)

----------


## mark and marley

:Tears:  :Tombstone: 
rip norbie!  :Snake:

----------

_Melody_ (09-13-2011)

----------


## Redneck_Crow

I'm so sorry that you lost her.  It's always so sad when the favorite one dies.

----------

_Melody_ (09-13-2011)

----------


## di3_romantic

Sorry to hear. =\

----------

_Melody_ (09-13-2011)

----------


## QuiccStrike911

man thats rough... my condolences....

----------

_Melody_ (09-13-2011)

----------


## YOSEF

I just saw your post.  :Sad:   I am very sorry for your loss. I know you will cherish her memory. 

Shalom,
Yosef

----------

_Melody_ (10-29-2011)

----------

